# [solved] forwarding X11 over ssh twice

## toralf

I'm wondering whether it is possible to ssh into a remote system with "ssh ... -X" and doing the same at the remote side to another remote system and then get an X11 output from the 2nd onto my display ?Last edited by toralf on Fri Jan 29, 2010 10:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## albright

yes that works ... but slow as molasses in January

----------

## toralf

 *albright wrote:*   

> yes that works

 Hhm, I get 

```
[tfoerste@<2nd host>] /home/tfoerste> xterm

X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.

X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

----------

## toralf

solved, "ssh ... -Y" is the answer ...

----------

